# Blender recommendations



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 24, 2012)

My blender bit the dust this morning.  The blade jammed on a chunk of ice and split the base where the shaft goes through and Leaks like sieve now. I'm not quite up for a $400 vita mix. I'd like to find a unit that will hold up to regular use at a reasonable price. What do you guys like?


----------



## SAD (Oct 24, 2012)

For somewhat similar performance without the price, the Ninja system isn't bad.  I've got a VitaMix and it can do absolutely anything, but it was a gift and I would have never spent $600 on it.  My buddy has the Ninja and I've seen him blend up all sorts of shit.  Not the same capacity or power of the Vitamix, but still really impressive.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt'n Ron said:


> What do you guys like?



Bro,

My gf brought home the Magic Bullet and I was skeptical. The thing works great! I think it was like $30-$40 at Costco.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2012)

Blend tech! 

Look up can u blend it on youtube! They blend iphones and all sorts of shit!

Or the magic bullet i got one and it is ok!


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a ninja system.  That fucker will turn rocks to powder.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 24, 2012)

Unless you want to spend one large on a Hobart..... the Ninja kicks ass. 

Grind that shit!
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2012)

I usually just use my teeth...

Otherwise, a cheap cuisinart works fine. I burn it out every other year and replace it for 60 bucks. No biggie.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 24, 2012)

Lots of good advice! I appreciate it fellas.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 24, 2012)

I run a blend tech, the star of you tubes "will it blend"


----------



## Rip (Oct 24, 2012)

What do you need to blend with one like that? I'm just curious. I have an Osterizer.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

Love my magic bullet!!!  Ninja aint bad either but I have the one you need to hold down...pain in the ass


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

My ninja came with a 5 cup & 9 cup processing bowl.  It also came with mixing blades, which are great to mix my oatmeal banana pancakes.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have an oster blender bottle ... Works great and 30$ from Costco


----------

